

There’s a Real Archaeological Surprise in Honduras - cmsefton
http://blogs.berkeley.edu/2015/03/03/theres-a-real-archaeological-surprise-in-honduras/

======
Steuard
Evidently this is being blown way out of proportion, and other researchers
have been studying this region for some time (to say nothing of the actual
people living there, who have known about these "lost cities" all along):
[http://blogs.berkeley.edu/2015/03/03/theres-a-real-
archaeolo...](http://blogs.berkeley.edu/2015/03/03/theres-a-real-
archaeological-surprise-in-honduras/)

~~~
dang
Thanks for that. Given that the sensational announcement was on HN yesterday
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9158417](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9158417)),
let's change the URL of the current post to this critique (from
[http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/mar/06/archaeologists-...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/mar/06/archaeologists-
find-two-lost-cities-deep-in-honduras-jungle)).

------
arxpoetica
Really fascinating find.

“Fisher emphasised that archaeologists know extraordinarily little about the
region’s ancient societies relative to the Maya civilisation.” I appreciate
the candor. Archeology is a science ahead of its time. The past is _extremely_
difficult to parse accurately—not to mention biases and political correction.
It's always nice when archeologists are careful to not draw conclusions on
limited data.

